# what is this?



## razors_edge




----------



## Roxy_Nie

Some words and symbols....


----------



## razors_edge

there u go....


----------



## Roxy_Nie

Hmmm looks like some type of rash.....


----------



## razors_edge

Roxy_Nie said:


> Hmmm looks like some type of rash.....


did ur dogs have dis during the summer?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

Welcome to the world of allergies my friend... Do you currently have her on flea control...and if you do what kind?


----------



## razors_edge

frontline and i took her to the vet and everything got skin infection meds and shampoo and the scrape was negative for mange....she throws the pills up and the skin infection shampoo doesnt work too well.....


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

are there little pimples in there?


----------



## razors_edge

yeah some of them look like pimples once they pop they scab up


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

is it anywhere else on her body?? It could be the start of Staph... did she give you antibotics? If so which kind?


----------



## razors_edge

its all the way down her back and she gave me cephalex or sometin like that but everytime i give her the pills she throws em up.....the pills are against skin infection......is staph serious?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

Uhhh yeah staph can be if you don't treat it right. In order to get your girl to take the pills open her mouth shove the bill to the back of her mouth. then hold her mouth shut... blow in her nose and rub her neck. it causes the swallowing reflex


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

Cephlexin should do it if it's staph.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

Staph Dermatitis and Hypersensitivity ~ Pawprints and Purrs, Inc.

When I brought Indigo home she had a staph infection... I don't have detailed pictures, but it looks just like that.


----------



## razors_edge

ey thanks neela but she does swallow the pill and 30 min later she throws it up and i can see the pill in her throw up....and the shampoo i use twice a week but its not helpin much...


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

there is a liquid form of Cephlexin... It's orange...call your vet and see if they carry it.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

crap... i keep adding lol... it's like im having a convo with myself lmao... The liquid form is called Cephadrops.


----------



## razors_edge

NEELA said:


> crap... i keep adding lol... it's like im having a convo with myself lmao... The liquid form is called Cephadrops.


thank u so much neela im give my vet a call in the morning....


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

hope it helps


----------



## razors_edge

im sure it will if my vet has any of it but im b on the search for that because i hate seein my dog with a skin a problem


----------



## B I G G I E

looks like a rash


----------



## cass0407

Try feeding your dog something with the pill and that might help her from getting nausea! That's what I do with my dogs when they are taking something that might upset their stomach.


----------



## razors_edge

cass0407 said:


> Try feeding your dog something with the pill and that might help her from getting nausea! That's what I do with my dogs when they are taking something that might upset their stomach.


thats what i do and i dont feed her on an empty stomach.....i usually put the pill in a piece of boiled hot dog, or wrap it in salami, put the pill in melted cheese....she still throws up like half an hour later....she was sleepin after she ate on my bed n all of a sudden *barf* all on my covers...so i need to try sometin else cuz i hate cleanin it up and i know she hates throwin up.....so i think scratchin off the pills would be better for the both of us


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

you ever get a hold of your vet to ask for the drops?


----------



## razors_edge

NEELA said:


> you ever get a hold of your vet to ask for the drops?


theyre closed on sundays i have to wait until tomorrow


----------



## PitBullSwagga

razors_edge said:


> ey thanks neela but she does swallow the pill and 30 min later she throws it up and i can see the pill in her throw up....and the shampoo i use twice a week but its not helpin much...


does she only barf after you give her the pill or does she regularly barf?


----------



## Beautynut

How do you know the difference between an allergy and staph?

What causes staph?

My dog gets this as well - right at her neck / collar area each summer, but seems to go away in the cooler months. No 'flea' collar involved.

Allergy vs. Staph?

Thank you!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

Allergies are inflamed skin... staph generally shows up as localized pustles without the inflamation around it. Your dog will not just "get rid" of the staph so you have something different. Staph is an infection of the skin. Dogs can get staph from allergies that dogs have itched their skin open... Just like people Staph is like a freak accident so to speak. If you have a tiny cut and come in contact with a surface that the germ is on it is immedately in your body. If left untreated the staph infection can move onto the blood stream can poison your dog.


----------



## razors_edge

PitBullSwagga said:


> does she only barf after you give her the pill or does she regularly barf?


she doesnt barf at all until i give her the pilly....


----------



## razors_edge

NEELA said:


> Allergies are inflamed skin... staph generally shows up as localized pustles without the inflamation around it. Your dog will not just "get rid" of the staph so you have something different. Staph is an infection of the skin. Dogs can get staph from allergies that dogs have itched their skin open... Just like people Staph is like a freak accident so to speak. If you have a tiny cut and come in contact with a surface that the germ is on it is immedately in your body. If left untreated the staph infection can move onto the blood stream can poison your dog.


its on her back so theres no way for her to itch at the skin with her paw....unless theres some other way she opened her skin up...


----------



## Beautynut

Thank you both very much.

No, as far as I can tell, there is no open skin areas.

However, it is right at her neck/collar where she can scratch with her paw, so yes, she could cause skin breakage / opening - like if she is continuously scratching at fleas.

But, it just appears to be spots of missing hair with no skin openings or punctures.

Her mother has skin allergies and sensitivity as well, so I'm assuming it could be hereditary.

I just pray it is not Staph.

Thank you so much for your help, again!


----------



## FloorCandy

What is the collar made of? SHe could be allergic to the material of the collar. In the winter the fur is thicker, and may provide more skin protection.


----------



## Beautynut

Oh, goodness, I've never thought of that.

It is made of leather.

I 'dont' think' she is allergic, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

Often times it doesn't break out in the same spot as she got her minor injury.


----------



## FloorCandy

Beautynut said:


> Oh, goodness, I've never thought of that.
> 
> It is made of leather.
> 
> I 'dont' think' she is allergic, but I could be wrong.


I have listed some suggestions in the order I would try them, from most simple to last resort. I would try each one, one at a time to try to rule various causes out. The obvious first choice, and most likely is an allergy.

You could try switching to a nylon collar and see if that helps. If you really like the leather collar and it turns out she's allergic, you could just sew a layer of cloth or even seatbelt material under the collar to keep it from touching the skin.

If you clean the collar with leather treatment or anything, she could also be allergic to that.

Also it could be like heat rash, my EB gets a red rash between his inner thigh and groin area in the summer sometimes, I put desitin on it and it clears up. He can't lick himself, so I don't worry about him ingesting it, but your dog can't lick it's own neck anyway, so I wouldn't worry about putting it on in that area either, just rub it in well and use sparingly.

Also because the air is more humid fungus and yeast can grow more easily. Thrall had a rash on his side (of all places), and 2 vets said it was nothing, just part of his seasonal alopecia, but I put anti fungal on it and it cleared up in 2 days, I had watched it for 2 months because the vets said it was nothing, and finally decided to try putting meds on it. When I showed the vet, he apologized and said it must have been a yeast or fungal infection because of the increased humidity. Please note though, anti-fungals cannot be ingested, so make certain it is thoroughly rubbed in, and they cannot lick the area.

Good luck, and keep us posted.


----------



## Nizmo

edit: nevermind it was already said...


----------



## razors_edge

hmmm i have a leather collar and this all started when i bought the collar....


----------

